# זמר מזרחי משהו משהו אין עליך יא דאייע



## Softmint

Hi everyone, 

I tried to transalate this sentence with google translate but can't get a proper meaning. It was a comment on a video.

*זמר מזרחי משהו משהו אין עליך יא דאייע*

--> _Mizrahi singer something something do not need ya __Dayea_  (google translation)

If someone could help me I would be very grateful


----------



## GodFatherQsubs

זמר מזרחי - Mizrahi singer. A general name for middle-eastern sounding Israeli music.

משהו משהו - Literally it IS "something something", but it's a slang for something good. "This car is ~".

אין עליך - You're the best!

יא - slang that's like "you" in the sentence "you scum!", "you singer" (can be both negative and positive).

דאייע - not Hebrew. Probably some made up word of a 14 year old stupid kid 

So the whole sentence would be something like: "top notch Mizrahi singer(,) you're the best(,) you--".
The original sentence is written very poorly.


----------



## Softmint

hi, thanks a lot for your reply! 

So you mean the person who wrote this has a poor hebrew language level? Or could it have been made on purpose for fun?
Like if I wrote in English: he do sing bad (instead of he does sing bad).

What's the significance of the last word? (even though you said it wasn't hebrew lol).

What do the (,) and (--) stand for?

(sorry for so many questions )


----------



## origumi

The one who wrote it is undoubtly a native speaker, most likely a typical teen-ager. His language is considered poor because most Hebrew speakers make an effort to write in better language than they talk, but this guy (sounds to me like a male but cannot tell for sure) simply copied the words to paper.

The last two words יא דאייע are (I guess) some kind of compliment, either serious or humoristic, such as "you cool guy". יא is Arabic vocative, seems that דאייע is also Arabic, either standard, Levantine, or one of Jewish-Arabic dialects (which are not spoken any more but left some traces in Hebrew regional slang).


----------



## Flaminius

And how do you pronounce דאייע?


----------



## origumi

Flaminius said:


> And how do you pronounce דאייע?


Probably _daya`_. The Latin transcription of the Arabic word (if it's Arabic) can be _daya3_ or _dayya3_.

If Yiddish, it's _daye_.


----------



## GodFatherQsubs

Softmint said:


> hi, thanks a lot for your reply!
> 
> So you mean the person who wrote this has a poor hebrew language level? Or could it have been made on purpose for fun?
> Like if I wrote in English: he do sing bad (instead of he does sing bad).
> 
> What's the significance of the last word? (even though you said it wasn't hebrew lol).
> 
> What do the (,) and (--) stand for?
> 
> (sorry for so many questions )


The (,) means that there should have been a "," or "." there, but there wasn't. It's like an English sentence like "Hi you are the best I love you".


----------



## لنـا

יא דאיע is an colloquial Arabic slang which means "lost guy!"... something like that.


----------



## Softmint

Ok, thank you all for your help it's really kind 



PS: Yes, it's a guy who was writing and he's arab but lives in Israel.


----------

